# i cannot play runescape anymore



## twilight8 (Jun 16, 2009)

i recently just downloaded the new version of internet explorer, and i now cannot play runescape anymore. Everytime i go on the website and click 'play now', it goes to a blank page and the tab says 'this tab has been recovered. A problem with this webpage caused internet explorer to close and reopen the tab'. And then i get a notepad shortcut on my desktop, almost 4 each time, saying:
An unexpected exception has been detected in native code outside the VM.
Unexpected Signal : EXCEPTION_STACK_OVERFLOW (0xc00000fd) occurred at PC=0x7C90E8EE
Function=strchr+0xE1
Library=C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll

Current Java thread:

Dynamic libraries:
0x00400000 - 0x0049C000 C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
0x7C900000 - 0x7C9B2000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll
0x7C800000 - 0x7C8F6000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
0x77DD0000 - 0x77E6B000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ADVAPI32.dll
0x77E70000 - 0x77F02000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\RPCRT4.dll
0x77FE0000 - 0x77FF1000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\Secur32.dll
0x7E410000 - 0x7E4A1000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll
0x77F10000 - 0x77F59000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\GDI32.dll
0x77C10000 - 0x77C68000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcrt.dll
0x77F60000 - 0x77FD6000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHLWAPI.dll
0x7C9C0000 - 0x7D1D7000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
0x774E0000 - 0x7761D000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll
0x3DFD0000 - 0x3E1B8000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\iertutil.dll
0x78130000 - 0x78261000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll
0x77120000 - 0x771AB000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\OLEAUT32.dll
0x76390000 - 0x763AD000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMM32.DLL
0x773D0000 - 0x774D3000 C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.2600.5512_x-ww_35d4ce83\comctl32.dll
0x5D090000 - 0x5D12A000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\comctl32.dll
0x3E1C0000 - 0x3EC51000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\IEFRAME.dll
0x763B0000 - 0x763F9000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\comdlg32.dll
0x451F0000 - 0x451F6000 C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\xpshims.dll
0x5AD70000 - 0x5ADA8000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\uxtheme.dll
0x74720000 - 0x7476C000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSCTF.dll
0x10000000 - 0x10024000 C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\mskoeplg.dll
0x77C00000 - 0x77C08000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\VERSION.dll
0x77920000 - 0x77A13000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\SETUPAPI.dll
0x01620000 - 0x018E5000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\xpsp2res.dll
0x76FD0000 - 0x7704F000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CLBCATQ.DLL
0x77050000 - 0x77115000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\COMRes.dll
0x439B0000 - 0x439F0000 C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\ieproxy.dll
0x3D930000 - 0x3DA16000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WININET.dll
0x010F0000 - 0x010F9000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\Normaliz.dll
0x71AB0000 - 0x71AC7000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ws2_32.dll
0x71AA0000 - 0x71AA8000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2HELP.dll
0x77B40000 - 0x77B62000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\appHelp.dll
0x75CF0000 - 0x75D81000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MLANG.dll
0x755C0000 - 0x755EE000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msctfime.ime
0x02840000 - 0x02888000 C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
0x76C30000 - 0x76C5E000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINTRUST.dll
0x77A80000 - 0x77B15000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CRYPT32.dll
0x77B20000 - 0x77B32000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSASN1.dll
0x76C90000 - 0x76CB8000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMAGEHLP.dll
0x769C0000 - 0x76A74000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\USERENV.dll
0x7D1E0000 - 0x7D49C000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msi.dll
0x029A0000 - 0x02D9B000 C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_6D0D6FD66D664927.dll
0x74C80000 - 0x74CAC000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\OLEACC.dll
0x76080000 - 0x760E5000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVCP60.dll
0x76BF0000 - 0x76BFB000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSAPI.DLL
0x71AD0000 - 0x71AD9000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WSOCK32.dll
0x76380000 - 0x76385000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSIMG32.dll
0x76EE0000 - 0x76F1C000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\RASAPI32.dll
0x76E90000 - 0x76EA2000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasman.dll
0x5B860000 - 0x5B8B5000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\NETAPI32.dll
0x76EB0000 - 0x76EDF000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\TAPI32.dll
0x76E80000 - 0x76E8E000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\rtutils.dll
0x76B40000 - 0x76B6D000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINMM.dll
0x4EC50000 - 0x4EDF6000 C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.GdiPlus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.0.2600.5581_x-ww_dfbc4fc4\gdiplus.dll
0x5CD70000 - 0x5CD77000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\serwvdrv.dll
0x5B0A0000 - 0x5B0A7000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\umdmxfrm.dll
0x59A60000 - 0x59B01000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\dbghelp.dll
0x03440000 - 0x034E8000 C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.1.1309.3572\swg.dll
0x76D60000 - 0x76D79000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\iphlpapi.dll
0x76990000 - 0x769B5000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntshrui.dll
0x76B20000 - 0x76B31000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATL.DLL
0x71B20000 - 0x71B32000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MPR.dll
0x75F60000 - 0x75F67000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\drprov.dll
0x68000000 - 0x68036000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsaenh.dll
0x71C10000 - 0x71C1E000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntlanman.dll
0x71CD0000 - 0x71CE7000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\NETUI0.dll
0x71C90000 - 0x71CD0000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\NETUI1.dll
0x71C80000 - 0x71C87000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\NETRAP.dll
0x71BF0000 - 0x71C03000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\SAMLIB.dll
0x75F70000 - 0x75F7A000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\davclnt.dll
0x77C70000 - 0x77C94000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msv1_0.dll
0x722B0000 - 0x722B5000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\sensapi.dll
0x03730000 - 0x03755000 c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\mcbrhlpr.dll
0x03770000 - 0x037B0000 c:\program files\mcafee\spamkiller\mcapfbho.dll
0x037B0000 - 0x037C3000 C:\PROGRA~1\IWINGA~1\IWINGA~1.DLL
0x75970000 - 0x75A68000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSGINA.dll
0x74320000 - 0x7435D000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ODBC32.dll
0x76360000 - 0x76370000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINSTA.dll
0x03CF0000 - 0x03D07000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbcint.dll
0x29500000 - 0x29567000 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
0x03E20000 - 0x04097000 C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_A8904FB862BD9564.dll
0x27500000 - 0x2761A000 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\msidcrl40.dll
0x040C0000 - 0x040D8000 c:\Program Files\BAE\BAE.dll
0x7E720000 - 0x7E7D0000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\SXS.DLL
0x75E60000 - 0x75E73000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\cryptnet.dll
0x4D4F0000 - 0x4D549000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINHTTP.dll
0x76F60000 - 0x76F8C000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLDAP32.dll
0x74980000 - 0x74A94000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml3.dll
0x05000000 - 0x05018000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\mclsp.dll
0x05020000 - 0x0513F000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\SPORDER.dll
0x05240000 - 0x0526E000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\mclsphlr\gdlsphlr.dll
0x05270000 - 0x05287000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\McRtl32.dll
0x71A50000 - 0x71A8F000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswsock.dll
0x76FC0000 - 0x76FC6000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasadhlp.dll
0x71D40000 - 0x71D5B000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\actxprxy.dll
0x76F20000 - 0x76F47000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DNSAPI.dll
0x76FB0000 - 0x76FB8000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\winrnr.dll
0x16080000 - 0x160A5000 C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll
0x77690000 - 0x776B1000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\NTMARTA.DLL
0x662B0000 - 0x66308000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\hnetcfg.dll
0x73BA0000 - 0x73BB3000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\sti.dll
0x74AE0000 - 0x74AE7000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CFGMGR32.dll
0x71A90000 - 0x71A98000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshtcpip.dll
0x03D40000 - 0x03D70000 c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\submgr\6,0,0,13\mcsubmgr.dll
0x3DA20000 - 0x3DFCC000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll
0x03D70000 - 0x03D99000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msls31.dll
0x72EA0000 - 0x72F0F000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieapfltr.dll
0x746F0000 - 0x7471A000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msimtf.dll
0x1B000000 - 0x1B00C000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ImgUtil.dll
0x63380000 - 0x63434000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\jscript.dll
0x1B060000 - 0x1B06E000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\pngfilt.dll
0x07010000 - 0x0703F000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\iepeers.dll
0x73000000 - 0x73026000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV
0x6D440000 - 0x6D450000 C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\npjpi142_03.dll
0x5EDD0000 - 0x5EDE7000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\OLEPRO32.DLL
0x6D310000 - 0x6D327000  C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jpiexp32.dll
0x6D380000 - 0x6D398000 C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jpishare.dll
0x08000000 - 0x08138000 C:\PROGRA~1\Java\J2RE14~1.2_0\bin\client\jvm.dll
0x07070000 - 0x07077000 C:\PROGRA~1\Java\J2RE14~1.2_0\bin\hpi.dll
0x07090000 - 0x0709E000 C:\PROGRA~1\Java\J2RE14~1.2_0\bin\verify.dll
0x070A0000 - 0x070B9000 C:\PROGRA~1\Java\J2RE14~1.2_0\bin\java.dll
0x070C0000 - 0x070CD000 C:\PROGRA~1\Java\J2RE14~1.2_0\bin\zip.dll

Heap at VM Abort:
Heap
def new generation total 576K, used 0K [0x1b070000, 0x1b110000, 0x1b7d0000)
eden space 512K, 0% used [0x1b070000, 0x1b070048, 0x1b0f0000)
from space 64K, 0% used [0x1b0f0000, 0x1b0f0000, 0x1b100000)
to space 64K, 0% used [0x1b100000, 0x1b100000, 0x1b110000)
tenured generation total 1408K, used 0K [0x1b7d0000, 0x1b930000, 0x21070000)
the space 1408K, 0% used [0x1b7d0000, 0x1b7d0000, 0x1b7d0200, 0x1b930000)
compacting perm gen total 4096K, used 265K [0x21070000, 0x21470000, 0x25070000)
the space 4096K, 6% used [0x21070000, 0x210b24e8, 0x210b2600, 0x21470000)

Local Time = Tue Jun 16 19:45:40 2009
Elapsed Time = 14
#
# The exception above was detected in native code outside the VM
#
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.4.2_03-b02 mixed mode)
#

It's so annoying. I haven't been able to play runescape for ages. And everytime i try and download something, it stops at 99% and nothing happens. It's really fustrating beacuse i have no idea why it's happening, and it's preventing me from doing anything. Please, please help me as soon as possible.
Thank you, sarah.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello, welcome to TSF.

Runescape is probably incompatible with IE8. Download Firefox 3 (www.mozilla.org) or download their game directly (www.runescape.com)


----------



## twilight8 (Jun 16, 2009)

i have tried to download different things, like java and firefox, but when i try and download them, it stops at 99%. I really don't know what else to do. please help.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

That's very strange. Are you on a wireless network? Try disabling your antivirus before downloading Firefox.


----------



## twilight8 (Jun 16, 2009)

My internet works on a modem. I use virgin media broadband. And i think all my anti-virus stuff dosen't work anymore anywayand i think they are all disabled. Why do i have to disbale it? Does it help me download stuff?
I just need my computer to stop stopping at 99% in downloads and let me do things i use to be able to do.
Since i have downloaded internet 8 nothing works anymore. I cant download anything and i can't go on runescape anymore either.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

IE8 is new and still may be incomapatible with a lot of things. Did you install the full release version from MS?


----------



## twilight8 (Jun 16, 2009)

i tried to install IE8 again, but again it's stopped at 99%. how long will it take until it is finally compatiable with runescape?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

twilight8 said:


> how long will it take until it is finally compatiable with runescape?


I do not know. My guess is another couple months, possibly.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Try uninstalling IE8 using Revo Uninstaller (www.revouninstaller.com).

It almost looks as though you will have to reinstall Windows.


----------



## xxchrisxx111 (Apr 16, 2009)

runescape isnt incompatable with ie8. go to java download the newest updates. Change ur ie settings lower ur security to medium. and it will work. rs works fine on ie8, i use it. Make sure u dont click "play now" ur graphics card might not support the 3d HD so go to the home page and select the world and such then chage to low def.


----------



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

your computer wont let you play runescape because it feels insulted you wanna run it on there  have a look at some of these 

http://pwi.perfectworld.com/ (Perfect World International)
http://jd.perfectworld.com/ (Jade Dynasty, i play this and its awsome)
Both free games 500 x better than RS

just jokin bout the computer thing though, play whatever games you enjoy.


----------



## twilight8 (Jun 16, 2009)

but if i uninstall ei8, how will i be able to install it back again?


----------



## twilight8 (Jun 16, 2009)

and when i try and download the java updates, it stops at 99% AGAIN. it's so annoying.....


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

twilight8 said:


> but if i uninstall ei8, how will i be able to install it back again?


If you uninstall it, you may be taken back to IE7.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Try a disk defrag, see if that stops your downloading issue.


----------



## twilight8 (Jun 16, 2009)

what do i do with a disk defrag?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

The disk defragmenter collects fragmented files on the hard drive and brings them back to more where they should be. Depending on how often it is ran, it can take several hours.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

To find this, go to Start> Accessories> System Tools.

It's recommended NOT to run anything while using this.


----------



## twilight8 (Jun 16, 2009)

ok, i'll try that, i'm doing it at the moment and it's taking a while. i suppose it would do.
will my problem be fixed after i finish defragmenting?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

It's possible, but we can't guarantee it.


----------



## twilight8 (Jun 16, 2009)

well i've finished defragmenting, but runescape still dosen't work. what else should i do???


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Reinstall Windows. That will fix all your problems.


----------



## twilight8 (Jun 16, 2009)

i went back to the internet explorer 8 website. And clicked 'download'. I first tried to save it, but........ IT STOPPED AT 99% AGAIN......
it STILL dosen't work


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

5NIPER_WOLF said:


> Reinstall Windows. That will fix all your problems.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Have you tried downloading the firefox installer on another computer and transferring it to your own?

A reinstall of Windows would almost certainly fix your problems but it might not be the only way to go about it.


----------



## twilight8 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm really sorry for letting this problem linger for so long, but i have so far defragmented my disk, and then i went back to windows internet explorer 8 and it told me to reset my internet connections so i did and then i tried to install it again. i clicked on download now, and then run, and it's stopped at 99% again.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Just reinstall windows, simple as that.


----------



## twilight8 (Jun 16, 2009)

But i can't, it stops at 99%


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

That doesn't have to work to reinstall Windows, although reinstalling Windows may not guarantee that the problem will be gone. Complete instructions are listed here.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

There is NOTHING you need to download to reinstall windows. Just the XP Disc


----------



## twilight8 (Jun 16, 2009)

i can't find the xp disc anywhere... is there any chance of doing this another way?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Microsoft said:


> Before you start, have your Windows installation CD and the product key available. Without these, you cannot reinstall Windows. If Windows was preinstalled on your computer, contact the computer manufacturer for help in obtaining the Windows installation files and product key.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

So you can contact whomever makes your computer for the disk and a key, or Microsoft for one.


----------

